# What is the difference between Bailey and Bedrock



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

Is the way to tell them appart is the frog adj screw on the back side of the bedrock?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

No, the Bedrock planes say Bedrock.

The early type Bedrocks have the sloped sides just like the regular stanleys. A few types later and they began making Bedrocks plane bodies with squared sides.

Bedrock was the first Stanley plane to feature the frog adjustment screw. Because of it's popularity it was soon added to the others as well.


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

The main difference between Bed Rock planes and other Stanley/Bailey type bench planes is the frog and how it beds in the casting. The Bed Rock frogs are flat on the bottom and mate to a flat area on the base casting. There are two screws either side of the frog adjustment screw. Bailey style planes have a couple different frog styles but they are require removing the iron to expose the two screws that lock the frog in place. You don't have to remove the iron on a Bed Rock since the locking screws are accessible at the back of the frog. The locking screws on a Bed Rock actually go into pins and they are pointed on the ends. Tightening them puts pressure on the pins pulling the frog tight to the bed casting. Baileys have normal screws/bolts that tighten directly into the base. Later Bed Rocks have flat tops on the sides but earlier ones have the rounded side tops like other Baileys. I've seen some Baileys with the side tops cut flat to either fake a Bed Rock or to remove broken side tops. It's all in the frog when it comes to identifying a Bed Rock.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

So the adjustment screw on the back of the frog is also on other models? I have a few like that so im just confused. Are there some Stanley Bedrock without it being stamped or marked Bedrock?


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

Read about it on this http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------



## Hammer1 (Aug 1, 2010)

Other than some very early Stanleys, there is an adjustment screw for the frog. The difference is that ordinary Baileys only have that one adjustment screw where the Bed Rocks have two locking screws on each side of the frog adjustment screw. The locking screws for the Baileys are under the blade not on the back of the frog. Not all Bed Rocks are marked Bed Rock. A Bed Rock frog will not fit a Bailey and vice versa.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

> Not all Bed Rocks are marked Bed Rock


Can you tell me which ones were not marked either on the bed or cap?

Older model bedrocks had one adjustment screw just like the later Stanley's. When bedrock switched to flat side and went to the 2 screw design, The Stanley Bailey's added the single adjustment screw.

Bedrocks are generally more collectible.


----------



## MasterSplinter (Jan 12, 2013)

OK I'm confused. I have some planes with the single adjustment screw.


----------



## timetestedtools (Aug 23, 2012)

This will help explain it. http://www.antique-used-tools.com/brtypes.htm Early bedrocks had one adjustment screw, at that same time Stanley Bailey had no frog adjustment screw.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> Not all Bed Rocks are marked Bed Rock.


I'm curious about this too. Care to elaborate?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Hammer1 said:


> Not all Bed Rocks are marked Bed Rock.





firemedic said:


> I'm curious about this too. Care to elaborate?


...???


----------

